# Autoworld HO Drag Strip???



## cscustoms (Oct 30, 2008)

Was wondering if anyone heard any updates on the new Autoworld HO Drag Strip track coming out. When it is coming out, where can get, etc?????


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Good question! I have been waiting for news also!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Just remember to add 90 days to the announced delivery date. :devil: rr


----------



## cscustoms (Oct 30, 2008)

So no one has any info??


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

I have no info either but I am waiting. Albeit not so patiently.


Dave


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*That joke..*



roadrner said:


> Just remember to add 90 days to the announced delivery date. :devil: rr


That joke just never goes out of style... :lol:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I saw no evidence the device times runs, at which point I lost quite a lot of my initial interest.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

cscustoms said:


> Was wondering if anyone heard any updates on the new Autoworld HO Drag Strip track coming out. When it is coming out, where can get, etc?????


By Christmas 2010 is when it's suppose to be available. I'm looking forward to it also. I was hoping to see a prototype at the Autofest last August, but AW didn't bring one. And I'll have to wait until it's released to see it because, even if AW had one now, the 2010 Autofest has been cancelled. 

Randy.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Yeah, I didn't see anything about timing, just win-lose, but you never know what they will add to the feature list prior to its release next year or so. 

I think the interest in the AutoWorld drag system is very high even though it looks like it will be more of a toy grade product because there are no viable alternatives in the price range they are looking to sell their set at. 

If you've ever used a full-up TrackMate drag setup with all the bells and whistles, from large tree, slip printer, and all the sensors pre-stage, start, red-light, ET, trap, win-lose and all the calculations you cannot help but be totally impressed. However, your wallet will be at least $1000 USD lighter. 

On the other hand, TrackMate products have always delivered very good value for the price when you look at the features and performance. If you are putting together a pro quality road racing track you'll probably be into it for a couple of grand once all is said and done. A drag track is probably much the same total cost of ownership, only the cost is allocated differently with a much higher proportion being in the timing and race management as opposed to running length of track. In the grand scheme of things, when it comes down to serious hobby expenditures versus serious enjoyment, there is probably no cheaper racing bang for the buck available than what you'll find in slot car racing even when you buy into the premium grade products. Try R/C or 1:1 racing if you want to experience wallet depletion on a large scale. I have never had one ounce of buyer's remorse with my TrackMate for Windows race management system. It just works.

So the real challenge for AutoWorld is to capture enough of the pro drag racing experience as they possibly can in a much less expensive and simpler set. Having at least an ET readout would be a breakout feature if they can somehow get it in the product at the projected price point.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Like the old saying goes " If you want to make a small fortune in racing start with a large one!"
Clyde-0-mite


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

I don't see why it would be so expensive to make something to record e.t.'s. The old AFX Data Race unit would time laps and keep track of the fastest time. I seem to remember setting one up as a drag strip but I think I had to run jumper wires from one end to the other or something. The technology has been around for quite some time - no reason for it to not be cheap.


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

If you go to Autoworld website and go to blogs section,they have just updateD info on the drag strip with new photos of the track.Rumor has it, the first version will be a Simple win light light and you can foul.a deluxe version might come out with ET and Speed,and it also might be an add on if you bought he first version.But the are making better controllers for the drag strip set as well.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Really,really would like this set when it is released???

http://www.autoworldblog.com/


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Back in the day, but not quite back that far, a local HO track had set up a drag strip using digital stop watches for the timers. They somehow hooked it up using deadstrips to trip the watches. It worked.


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

At a decent price I'll pick up a couple. Even though I have a Max Trax dragstrip with a Track Mat timer system.

Glad to see they are carrying onward.


Dave


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Back in the day, but not quite back that far, a local HO track had set up a drag strip using digital stop watches for the timers. They somehow hooked it up using deadstrips to trip the watches. It worked.


That should be fairly simple really...I've seen pocket calculators used for lap counting, too.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

*just my 2 cents worth*

the drag strip from aw is supposed to be out in the fall just before christmas. i will have them for sale as soon as they come out. if interested keep an eye out for my posts i will keep you all in the loop.

Richard


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

I have been told by a contact there,much eariler than fall. more like Summer.


----------

